# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  VGA ΣΕ SCART

## stratospsar

Καλημερα παιδια θέλω να σας ρωτησω αν και πως μπορω να συνδεσω σε οθονη απο υπολογιστη που εχει εισοδο *VGA* εναν αποκοδικοποιητη π εχει εξοδο SCART.Αγορασα εναν ανταπτορα απο vga σε scart αλλα μαλλον ειναι για να κανει την αναποδη δουλεια. Δλδ για συνδεση του λαπτοπ π.χ. με μια κλασικη τηλεοραση.

----------


## SV1JRT

Δυστηχώς, αυτό που θές ΔΕΝ γινεται τόσο απλά.
 Πρέπει να αγοράσεις ειδικό μηχάνημα που κάνει μετατροπή σήματος.
Το θέμα είναι οτι το SCART είναι αρκετα ξεπερασμένο και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοια μηχανήματα.
Καλύτερα να αγοράσεις ΝΕΟ αποκωδηκοποιητή που να έχει έξοδο VGA (ή HDMI στην χειρότερη και να βάλεις μετατροπέα).
Υπολόγισε οτι ο μετατροπέας έχει αρκετα ευρουλάκια.

.

----------


## ezizu

Κοίταξε το παρακάτω link, πιθανών θα κάνεις  δουλειά  με κάτι τέτοιο ή κάτι παρόμοιο .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AV-S-Video...-/261401996401

----------


## stratospsar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις πληροφορίες σας...νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι π ψαχνω..το παρηγγειλα ελπιζω να μ κανει!!

----------


## johnf

Για χαρα και απο εμενα.Εχετε καποια ιδεα γιαυτο εδω http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2tv/circuit.html το εκανα αλλα αυτη την στηγμη δεν εχω καποια crt να την δοκιμασο.Σε δυο LCD το δοκιμασα αλλα ματεα..δεν ειμαι γνωστης οποτε ας πουμε οτι το εκανα και λιγο στα τυφλα..

----------


## CybEng

Αυτό κάνει την αντίστροφη δουλειά από αυτό που ζητάει ο νηματοθέτης. Το είχα κατασκευάσει πριν κάμποσα χρόνια. Δουλεύει υπό προϋποθέσεις μόνο.

----------


## johnf

οταν λες αντιστροφο τι εννοεις? Μπας και σκαμπασο κατη παρα πανω.ως ποια χρηση ας πουμε..καποια πλακετα για laptop σε tv εχεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## johnf

κατη τετοιο θα δουλεψη http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/bchafy/lood.html

----------


## ioannislab

Το αντιστροφο σημαινει οτι παιρνει το σημα απο το PC και το μετατρεπει σε scart ωστε να συνδεσεις tv σε πισι και να λειτουργησει σαν οθονη. Τα σηματα vga kai scart ειναι αναλογικα και τα δυο αλλα δεν ειναι ομοια. Εγω καταφερα να συνδεσω εναν αποκωδικοποιητη της lifeview με εξοδο hdmi σε οθονη που δεχοταν dvi και επεξε κανονικα. Συγκεκριμενα και οι δυο οθονες που δοκιμασα ηταν samsung η μια 20 ιντσων και η αλλη 17. Βεβαια τον ηχο τον επαιρνα απο μια αναλογικη εξοδο που ειχε ο δεκτης σε mini jack και τον πηγαινα σε δυο ηχειακια. Ομως λιγοι δεκτες εβγαζαν αναλογικη εξοδο ηχου οποτε πρεπει αλλιως να παρεις ηχο απο το σκαρτ. Καπου αλλου ειχα διαβαζει οτι δεν μπορουν παντα να συνεργαστουν σωστα οθονες με δεκτες διοτι υπαρχει διαφορα στην συχνοτητα της κατακορυφης σαρωσης μεταξυ τηλεορασεων και οθονων pc. Για να δουλεψει με απο hdmi σε vga υπαρχουν καποιοι μετατροπεις στο ebay τους οποιους ομως δεν τους εχω δοκιμασει και δεν ξερω αν συμφερουν απο πλευρας τιμης. Τελος να αναφερω οτι αν ενας μετατροπεας ειναι π.χ. vga to scart δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και το αντιστροφο.

----------


## geoek4

> Κοίταξε το παρακάτω link, πιθανών θα κάνεις  δουλειά  με κάτι τέτοιο ή κάτι παρόμοιο .
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AV-S-Video...-/261401996401




ξερουμε αν δουλευει τελικά αυτό για την περιπτωση αυτή? Κι εγω το ιδιο πραγμα θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω. Εχω εναν αποκωδικοποιητή με scart εξοδο και θα ηθελα να τον συνδέσω σε pc monitor με vga 
Αν παρω ενα καλωδιο scart to rca, το συνδέσω στο box του λινκ, και απο κει παω με vga στο μονιτορ, θα γινει δουλεια?

----------


## angel_grig

Nαι,θα γινει δουλεια αλλα μην περιμενεις και καποια ιδιαιτερη ποιοτητα εικονας...

----------


## geoek4

ok σ'ευχαριστω!
προορίζεται για κρεββατοκάμαρα ουτως η αλλως οπότε δεν με απασχολει και ιδιαιτερα η ποιότητα  :Smile:

----------

